# Fullface für kleinen Kopf



## frdrchrfr (20. Juli 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

da ich mich zukünftig auch mal an etwas schwierigeren Dingen probieren möchte (Bikepark, etc.), bin ich auf der Suche nach einem Fullface-Helm. Leider ist das nicht so einfach, da ich einen sehr kleinen Kopf habe. Giro Remedy in S oder auch T.H.E. T2 in XS sind mir, glaube ich, zu groß. Da kann ich bei geschlossenem Kinnriemen den Kinnschutz bis zur Nase hochschieben. Ich vermute mal, dass das ein bisschen viel ist, oder ist das bei Euch auch so? Ich habe keine Ahnung, wie solche Helme sitzen müssen. Es wäre echt super, wenn Ihr Tipps für entsprechende Helme hättet. Gut aussehen soll er natürlich auch 

Schon mal vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe.


----------



## mangolassi (20. Juli 2012)

THE und Fox machen anscheinend auch Youth Grössen. Schnell gegoogelt: THE One Youth, bei Fox gibts nur MX Helme in klein.
Die kleineren Grössen kommen meistens einfach nur durch dickere Polster zustande. Kali soll auch klein ausfallen, habe ich selbst aber noch nicht probiert.
Meinen Helm kann ich auch hoch und runter schieben, wichtiger ist mir, dass er an den Wangen fest sitzt. Die Wangenpolster dürfen am Anfang schon ein bisschen drücken, weil sie noch komprimiert werden.
Hier gibts eine Anleitung:
http://www.troyleedesigns.com/page.php?p=6014&cat=0
Und Troy Lee fallen leider auch nicht kleiner aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Menuett (20. Juli 2012)

Also ich hatte nun die ganze Zeit einen Giro Remedy, also der fällt schon ziemlich klein aus. Sehe damit auch oft kleine Frauen oder Kinder im Bikepark. Habe nun einen THE T2 Helm, da mir der Giro auf Dauer doch ein bisschen zu eng war. Der T2 in XS sitzt bei mir zumindest lockerer. Kann mich noch entsinnen das ich damals beim Helm aussuchen einen Fox Rampage anhatte, der war mir viel zu eng... Vielleicht ist der ja was für dich. 

Die Sache mit dem Hochschieben funktioniert selbst bei meinem super straffen Giro. Wichtig ist erstmal das du den Kopf im Helm nicht bewegen kannst, sondern das der Helm sich immer mitbewegt. Ist aber in der Anleitung von mangolassi schon ganz gut erklärt


----------



## frdrchrfr (20. Juli 2012)

@ Menuett und mangolassi: Vielen lieben Dank für Eure Tipps. Habe den Giro und den THE noch zu Hause. Werde noch mal probieren, wie fest mein Kopf darin sitzt. Vielleicht passt ja doch einer von beiden.


----------



## lmart1n (21. Juli 2012)

Bluegrass Explicit in XS, fällt relativ klein aus 

Erster FullFace der mir auch passt...


----------



## trhaflhow (24. Juli 2012)

Hab den in Größe M
Achtung kindergrössen !

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...Kids-311-System-MX-Helm-schwarz-Mod-2011.html

Nich lachen, hab in einem bikepark mal einem der Kids den Helm 
entliehen  da ich auch einen sehr kleinem Kopf habe


----------



## Frau Rauscher (4. August 2014)

hey Mädels, ich grabe mal diesen uuuuralten Thread aus 

Möchte gern mal einen Fullfacehelm probieren, und suche daher einen der auf einen _schmalen_ Kopf passt. Wie sind denn da die Erfahrungen, welche Hersteller könnten passen, welche gar nicht?


----------



## WarriorPrincess (4. August 2014)

Nur schmal, oder auch klein?

Bei klein könnt ich zumindest Such-Erfahrung weitergeben, bin grad selber auf der Suche. Ob mein Kopf auch schmal ist, weiß ich nicht


----------



## Wetterfroschn (4. August 2014)

Also ich habe einen Kali Fullface Helm in S... der ist ganz gut für schmale Köpfe denke ich... also auf meinen Eierkopf passt er jedenfalls


----------



## Galleta (10. August 2014)

Hallo,

versuchts mal mit dem IXS Phobos KL (51-52cm).  

Liebe Grüsse,

Heidi


----------



## MissSimplon (11. August 2014)

Ich habe nen Kopfumfang von 53 cm und mir passt nen Giro Cipher sehr gut in XS.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (11. August 2014)

danke euch, ich schau mich mal um...


----------



## WarriorPrincess (12. August 2014)

Gab online nen Test, den ich sehr informativ find: http://www.freeride-magazine.com/mein_dk/freeride_download/action/purchase/getFile/pdfId/15889.html
Bin jetzt noch am überlegen, ob ich mir den bluegrass mal bestell, ob der passt oder ob ich evtl. zur Eurobike fahr und da dann durchprobier, was der Markt hergibt. O'Neal war auch inn XS leider zu groß, Specialized Dissident und diverse TLD sogar um Welten. Der Speci Phobos, der angesprochen wurde, wäre auf den ersten Bick ok gewesen, aaber ich konnte mich nicht so recht mit anfreunden...Und wirklich eng saß der auch nicht, sodass, wenn die Polster ein bissl nachgeben der wohl auch zu locker wird


----------



## WarriorPrincess (14. August 2014)

Hoffe, dass ich mit meiner Frage nicht zu weit vom Thema weg bin:
Sollte man auch nach speziell "schmalen" Goggles schauen, oder einfach mal welche ausprobieren? 
(Ich muss ehrlich sagen, ich wüsste jetzt nicht mal, worauf ich achten sollte, hätte vermutlich die Goggles des gleichen Herstellers pasend zum Helm bestellt und getestet... )


----------



## MissSimplon (14. August 2014)

Da musst Du am Besten mit dem Helm probieren. Das ist nicht gesagt dass immer alles auf Helm und Kopf passt nur weil wir erwachsen sind Ich fahre zb. die 100% aber als _Youth _weil die normale Größe nicht in den Helm und auch nicht auf mein Köpfchen gepasst hätte.
Drückt dann auch schonmal auf die Nase und zum anderen ist das blöd wenn Du oben zwischen Brille und Helm nen Spalt hast.. zumindest ein grosser Spalt ist blöd.
Also am besten mit Helm mal verschiedenes probieren.


----------



## MissSimplon (14. August 2014)

sieht bei mir dann so aus:
https://plus.google.com/u/0/1107249...6047351562831904370&oid=110724936811375372639


----------



## WarriorPrincess (19. August 2014)

Noch ne "dumme" Frage:
Sitze hier grad mit nem Fullface (O'Neal Backflip, Kindergröße L) und überleg, ob die Wangenpolster nun gut straff oder schon zu straff sitzen. Ich weiß, dass sie mit der Zeit nachgeben, aber momentan hab ich das Gefühl, bei ner ruppigen Fahrt würd ich mir von Innen evtl. leicht in die Wangen beißen. Ist das für den Anfang dann doch zu straff oder noch normal?  (Kopfschmerzen krieg ich bisher keine )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissSimplon (19. August 2014)

Beim Motorradhelm wärs richtig  Ich hab die Helme auch immer so gewählt, weiten sich noch durch schwitzen und auf- und absetzen und so (Meine Erfahrung, auch aus dem Motorsportbereich).
Du musst Dich aber wohlfühlen das ist wichtig. Schmerzen oder Druck bringen ja nix 

Drückts denn sonstwo???


----------



## WarriorPrincess (19. August 2014)

leicht im Stirnbereich, aber nach ner halben Stunde mit FF vorm PC (gut, dass mich keiner sieht) nichts, was ich als unangenehm empfind.... Nach diversen anprobierten Helmen in XS eh der erste, der nicht wackelt 
Werden aber vermutlich eh alle Polster mit der Zeit etwas weicher und dadurch der Helm etwas weiter, oder?


----------



## MissSimplon (19. August 2014)

Hm... wenns im Stirnbereich drückt ist natürlich nicht so gut... Im Park haste den ja auch mal gut nen Tag auf... Oder musst ihn halt jede Liftfahrt abnehmen  aber generell sollte der Helm ja schon auch länger sitzen _können._
Vielleicht ist die Größe für Dich gut aber die Passform nicht...
Du musst allerdings entscheiden ob Dich der Druck stört, Du weisst am Besten ob Du davon Kopfschmerzen bekommst oder nicht.
Es ist ja bei nem Helm schon so, dass man merkt dass man da was auf dem Kopf hat, aber sollte eben auch nicht unangenehm sein oder werden...

Meiner drückt nirgends.. also von Anfang an nicht....


----------



## WarriorPrincess (19. August 2014)

ok, werde den dann zu nem anderen Zeitpunkt nochmal länger "testen".
Danke auf jeden Fall schonmal für deine Infos!


----------



## MissSimplon (19. August 2014)

Schick mal nen Erfahrungsbericht


----------



## Miss_Quax (22. August 2014)

Moin Moin aus dem Norden,

meine doofe Frage betrifft nicht ganz den Fullface-Helm, aber ich suche einen Enduro-Helm.
Auch mein Kopf ist nicht der größte und mein Fullface ein BlueGrass in XS.
Hat jemand Erfahrungswerte mit Enduro-Helmen oder einen guten Tipp für mich? Ne einfache
"Halbschale" habe ich, der aber eigentlich nicht wirklich sitzt


----------



## MissSimplon (22. August 2014)

Probier mal den SixsixOne Recon. Ich hab nen 53er Kopfumfang und habe den Helm in S/M.
Passt super


----------



## WarriorPrincess (23. August 2014)

Also, bei mir ist es jetzt der O'Neal Backflip Kids-Größe L geworden, weil normale Größe XS auch nicht passte. Den Druck auf dem Kopf kann man mit ner Badekappe vergleichen: nicht unangenehm, aber straff. Blöd dabei ist einzig, dass auch das Grinsen nur noch halb so breit ist, weil die Mund


 

 winkel von den Wangenpolstern gestoppt werden. 
Erste Erfahrung: Die Goggle, die ich mir dazu bestellt hatte (Oakley Crowbar) war zu groß. Also hab ich nach ner Kids Größe gresucht und letzlich die Oakley XS O-Form gefunden. Scheinbar aber ein Auslaufmodell... Fazit: Kids-Größe Fullface => Kids-Größe Goggle.


----------



## MissSimplon (23. August 2014)

Hey, na das sieht doch TipTop aus 
Ich denke dass der Druck an der Stirn noch ein wenig besser wird, weil das Polster noch ein bissel nachgibt.
Schön dass Du was passendes gefunden hast


----------



## Miss_Quax (24. August 2014)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Also, bei mir ist es jetzt der O'Neal Backflip Kids-Größe L geworden, weil normale Größe XS auch nicht passte. Den Druck auf dem Kopf kann man mit ner Badekappe vergleichen: nicht unangenehm, aber straff. Blöd dabei ist einzig, dass auch das Grinsen nur noch halb so breit ist, weil die MundAnhang anzeigen 316151 Anhang anzeigen 316153 winkel von den Wangenpolstern gestoppt werden.
> Erste Erfahrung: Die Goggle, die ich mir dazu bestellt hatte (Oakley Crowbar) war zu groß. Also hab ich nach ner Kids Größe gresucht und letzlich die Oakley XS O-Form gefunden. Scheinbar aber ein Auslaufmodell... Fazit: Kids-Größe Fullface => Kids-Größe Goggle.




Lieben Dank!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miss_Quax (24. August 2014)

MissSimplon schrieb:


> Probier mal den SixsixOne Recon. Ich hab nen 53er Kopfumfang und habe den Helm in S/M.
> Passt super




Auch hier lieben Dank!! Ich werd mal schauen, aber jetzt habe ich ja ein paar Anhaltspunkte


----------



## HiFi XS (24. August 2014)

Der 661 war mir viel zu groß!  Hab mich für den Giro Feature entscheiden.  Wenigstens passt er. Hab auch 52-53. Giro ist deutlich besser für meinen Kopf - ist ab 51.


----------



## Miss_Quax (24. August 2014)

Miss_Quax schrieb:


> Lieben Dank!!!



Meine Goggle musste ich beim Optiker kaufen wg. meiner Sehstärke...


----------



## Frau Rauscher (24. August 2014)

mein Problem ist, dass mein Kopf gar nicht so klein ist (55,5) aber eben so schmal...
Ich hab noch keinen Helm aufgehabt... mal sehen wann mir mal einer begegnet... Fullfacehelme testhalber im Internet bestellen kommt irgendwie doof...


----------



## Miss_Quax (24. August 2014)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> mein Problem ist, dass mein Kopf gar nicht so klein ist (55,5) aber eben so schmal...
> Ich hab noch keinen Helm aufgehabt... mal sehen wann mir mal einer begegnet... Fullfacehelme testhalber im Internet bestellen kommt irgendwie doof...




Musste ich leider machen, da ich auf dem Land wohne und alle Geschäfte ewig weit weg sind. Als Fullface passt mir der BlueGrass Explicit sehr gut


----------



## Frau Rauscher (29. August 2014)

Gestern auf der Eurobike habe ich mir einiges ansehen können.

Ich habe mich dann dazu entschlossen den Bell Super 2R zu kaufen, sobald er im November verfügbar ist. Da kann ich bergab den Kinnbügel anstecken und fertig. Für meine Zwecke reicht der völlig aus... Vollgas ballern im Bikepark mach ich ja eh nicht.

http://www.bellhelmets.com/en_eu/cycling/helmets/dirt/super-2r-7987


----------



## WarriorPrincess (29. August 2014)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Gestern auf der Eurobike habe ich mir einiges ansehen können.
> 
> Ich habe mich dann dazu entschlossen den Bell Super 2R zu kaufen, sobald er im November verfügbar ist. Da kann ich bergab den Kinnbügel anstecken und fertig. Für meine Zwecke reicht der völlig aus... Vollgas ballern im Bikepark mach ich ja eh nicht.
> 
> http://www.bellhelmets.com/en_eu/cycling/helmets/dirt/super-2r-7987


Is da nicht morgen erst Publikumstag?
Hätten wir so spontan nichts passendes gefunden, wären wir evtl auch zum probieren hingefahren. (Zumal ich ja dann auch noch ne Protektorenweste will und da die Größen noch schwieriger werden, aber das ist hier OT)
Nimmt der Kinnsbügel dann nicht viel Platz weg im/am Rucksack? Wär cool wenn du da die Erfahrungen mit uns teilst.


----------



## Kerosin0815 (29. August 2014)

....


----------



## Frau Rauscher (30. August 2014)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Is da nicht morgen erst Publikumstag?
> Hätten wir so spontan nichts passendes gefunden, wären wir evtl auch zum probieren hingefahren. (Zumal ich ja dann auch noch ne Protektorenweste will und da die Größen noch schwieriger werden, aber das ist hier OT)
> Nimmt der Kinnsbügel dann nicht viel Platz weg im/am Rucksack? Wär cool wenn du da die Erfahrungen mit uns teilst.



na so ein Kinnbügel braucht weniger Platz als ein ganzer Helm  Ja Publikumstag ist heute, ich hatte Glück und Karten für die Händlertage!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (27. September 2014)

War jetzt doch ganz eAsy, habe den sixsixone comp auf Verdacht in S bestellt: passt! Nur die normale Sonnenbrille bekomme ich nicht drunter, sonst ist er top top und war heute sehr angenehm zu tragen!
Noch besser passte ein oneal in xs, aber 300€ waren mir dann doch etwas zu teuer 


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## RedWitch82 (12. Oktober 2014)

Den Sixsixone Comp habe ich die Tage auch bestellt, bin gespannt ob der passt.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (12. Oktober 2014)

anfangs fand ich ihn ein bisschen merkwürdig... aber nach einer Weile hatte ich mich daran gewöhnt.

Ich hatte eben noch nie einen auf dem Kopf, und ein richtiger Motorradhelm ist halt auch nochmal ganz anders... 
Aber sooo wahnsinnig oft wird er wohl nicht zum Einsatz kommen, dafür passt er mir super


----------



## RedWitch82 (20. Oktober 2014)

Am Wochenende kam die Bestellung an. Helm passt wie angegossen, voll gut!
Rest an sich auch. Jetzt muss ich bloß noch eine Protektorenweste finden und das Propain bestellen...


----------

